# Aldi bargains?



## adzeman (19 Nov 2013)

Not a big lover of Aldi, have to be dragged kicking and screaming there by SWMBO and today was one of those events. While SWMBO pushes the trolley round I relieved my boredom as is usual with all the other happy husbands congregating around the Workzone containers seeing what is on offer this week. I had seen the Routers for sale some weeks past on sale for £26.00 which then, I thought was cheap. Probably some Chinese rubbish and in any case I have three 1/4 “bit routers which I am happy with, don’t need really need another. Like cramps can you have enough routers? Saw Norm yesterday on Quest building a new cabinet to store his 34! He loaded them up into a wheelbarrow to move them. Anyway, shock horror Aldi had reduced them to only £15.00! So I bought one on the premise may be it’s now a throw away society like panel saws?
The answer is to do a test report like they do in the Hobby magazines remembering one in an old Router magazine about the Bosch router, one which I bought two years ago second hand for £10.00 at the Bentley Wood fair. This is my favourite router. I like the speed and ease in changing bits, its dead mans handle switch, the slow start then a build up to speed and the fine depth adjustment. So, into the loft, find the old mag’, put the Workzone through it paces and compare like for like. If the Bosch had a £15.00 ticket on it I would have still bought it. Question is, has any one else bought a Workzone router and how do they rate it? (I know in this life you only get what you pay for but, £15.00?)


----------



## morfa (19 Nov 2013)

I do have one, but I've never actually used it. Be interested to see what it's like.


----------



## Baldhead (19 Nov 2013)

My nephew bought one but has never used it either, I would also be interested to know its good and bad points.

Baldhead


----------



## Lons (19 Nov 2013)

I've no use for one having just spashed out 15x that on a Makita kit  to go with my Dewalt and Elu.

Doesn't all the Aldi stuff have a 3 year warranty which would mean you can't lose? ( It's only 4 pints of beer anyway :lol: )

Bob


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (19 Nov 2013)

£15!!! How the hell can they knock em out for that??


----------



## RogerP (19 Nov 2013)

Lons":2jxkrpoe said:


> ............( It's only 4 pints of beer anyway :lol: )
> Bob


 Crikey is that how much booze costs these day? As a non-drinker I'd no idea it was that much! :shock:


----------



## mseries (19 Nov 2013)

I eagerly await the review. I have a cheap B&D, not as cheap as that one, and I can see why it's cheap.


----------



## No skills (19 Nov 2013)

Couple of questions if you dont mind??

Is the plunge action easy an smooth? Does it take an 8mm collet?

Thanks!


----------



## Lons (19 Nov 2013)

RogerP":1hknvm7z said:


> Crikey is that how much booze costs these day? As a non-drinker I'd no idea it was that much! :shock:



:lol: :lol: I usually only have a pint of lager shandy after a game of golf (driving) and after members discount is well over a fiver for that and a pint for my mate so won't be far off Roger.
I dunno how todays "kids" can afford to binge drink every weekend :? 

Bob


----------



## mseries (19 Nov 2013)

Lons":1b0tnukd said:


> RogerP":1b0tnukd said:
> 
> 
> > Bob
> ...



:lol: :lol: I usually only have a pint of lager shandy after a game of golf (driving) and after members discount is well over a fiver for that and a pint for my mate so won't be far off Roger.
I dunno how todays "kids" can afford to binge drink every weekend :? 

Bob[/quote]

it's the cheap deals that permit binge drinking such as all you can drink for £10, three for 2 etc, as well as cheap supermarket booze causing pre-loading - getting ratted before you go out. Apparently.


----------



## Lons (19 Nov 2013)

> it's the cheap deals that permit binge drinking such as all you can drink for £10, three for 2 etc, as well as cheap supermarket booze causing pre-loading - getting ratted before you go out. Apparently.



Never had that in my day. Made a couple of pints last all evening, plus a babycham for the girlfiend :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## adzeman (19 Nov 2013)

Having set my self the task of comparing my four routers on a like for like basis after my last purchase of a cheap Aldi Router is not as straight forward as I led my self to believe.
Having dug out and re-read some old woodworking magazines I am not sure they are of any help. I ask my self on reading these tests which router would I have bought? Answer I don’t know.
Some of the Tools on Test Reports are in 6 sections:-	
At a Glance
The numbers
Where to buy
Pros and Cons
5 Star rating
So I looked at the DeWalt DW625E. Why? Because it has the name, ask any woodworker, amateur or professional what is the best straight away out comes DeWalt. Why? The amateur says because it’s the best, the professional because it’s my living and they are built to last. These are not rational answers. I know DeWalt are good. I have a DeWalt RAS its old, its second hand and it’s as good as the day it was new but DeWalt is not DeWalt any more its Black and Decker. Let’s continue:-
At a Glance for my ELU

Built to last.
It’s done that, 30 years old still going strong	I bought my first router in 1984, an ELU, which cost me £96.00 and as of then a proven design and versatile but as of today:- It’s still performing well, I love it only for sentimental reasons but, the truth is it stays on the shelf with a chamfer bit fitted which seems to be it’s main useful task. At today’s values its w cost would be comparable as the £232.00 of the DeWalt.

Proven design. 
I don’t think so, Elu don’t make this router any more. It looks like a Trend T11 router but only in looks. Changing bits is awkward. The original collet was rubbish and was damaging the shank of the bits. Had to be replaced and though the new collet was of a better design I have noticed damage has started to occur again. (replaced 10 years ago) will require replacing again.

Versatility
Is it Versatile? Not really, can’t fit it so well in a router table unless it’s the expensive Trend model. It’s the securing that’s not easy and the fine adjustment is none existent. The ELU has a powerful motor but when it starts it has a kick. The locking of the depth of cut is by turning the handle knob which occasionally on slips of concentration one unintentionally turns and releases its setting or put another way you have to concentrate keep it locked tight when concentration should be on health and safety and not damaging the work piece.

Of “The numbers” in the test reports of which there are ten I concentrate on six:- 
Plunge Depth. Fine Height Adjustment. Fine Fence Adjustment. Soft Start. Variable Speed.
I would add:- Ease of changing bits. Positive locking of set depth. Fit easily into a router table. Dead mans handle or any points you think important. I am not looking for Built to Last as routers have improved over the last 30 years which in the next ten years will have further improved and this should reflect in the cost. I can buy 15 Aldi routers for one DeWalt. I need to start putting a chart together. And then go for a beer.


----------



## adzeman (20 Nov 2013)

Usage of the router is an important factor in assessing the fit for purpose of the machines. Fortunately I do keep a diary and it is possible to work out what I was doing on certain days and then I can assess what equipment used.

Basically I used my Bosh till I made my router lift. The Makita was installed into the router lift table and the Elu fitted my circle cutting jig for forming the arch of the security gate.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (20 Nov 2013)

Lons":23qvykgm said:


> > it's the cheap deals that permit binge drinking such as all you can drink for £10, three for 2 etc, as well as cheap supermarket booze causing pre-loading - getting ratted before you go out. Apparently.
> 
> 
> 
> Never had that in my day. Made a couple of pints last all evening, plus a babycham for the girlfiend :lol: :lol: :lol:



You would make two pints last the night if you wanted to her afterwards. :lol:


----------



## Phil Pascoe (20 Nov 2013)

:lol: I can't believe I've just had a gap between two words censored. :lol:


----------



## joethedrummer (20 Nov 2013)

phil.p":9l54t51i said:


> Lons":9l54t51i said:
> 
> 
> > > it's the cheap deals that permit binge drinking such as all you can drink for £10, three for 2 etc, as well as cheap supermarket booze causing pre-loading - getting ratted before you go out. Apparently.
> ...


Phil ,,always wanted to and found more beer equalled WWW. (willie works well),long before the world wide web,,happy days


----------



## adzeman (21 Nov 2013)

The Contenders






I have tried my best in producing a test report for the Aldi router and quite surprised at the outcome. The reading of the magazines did not influence me in deciding which router was the best buy with one magazine concluding the DeWalt DW625E quote, “Well worth the money” yet it is the most expensive Manual does not state a soft start, a switched handle and no fine height adjuster.
Visited my white van builder friend who is always bragging about his DeWalt gear informed me oh my routers not a DeWalt I think it is a Bosch, but it’s a good one certainly does the job, couldn’t do with out it. OK says I no problem can you take it out of the van so we can test it? Turns out it’s a Makita 3162 so I will give it a test.






With Makita 3162 added






Conclusion is that for a hobbyist the Workzone router is definitely good value for money for the professional I would say no. Whether the DeWalt is the industry standard I would question. Very impressed with both the Makita’s. Really good thought out machines. What surprised me was my own Makita RT0700 which I have had from new for two years. I purchased it purely for the router lift for which it performs as I want it but in its hand held mode against the other machines it is extremely versatile.

The Workzone has yet to be used in anger on a proper job and my white van man friend has a kitchen fit coming up soon and I want to give it a go and see if it has any bottle. If it hasn’t then its only £15.00 gone and the experience will be worth it.


----------



## Lons (22 Nov 2013)

> The Workzone has yet to be used in anger on a proper job and my white van man friend has a kitchen fit coming up soon and I want to give it a go and see if it has any bottle. If it hasn’t then its only £15.00 gone and the experience will be worth it.



Not lost. They'll give you a refund if it's rubbish - as long as you have the receipt.


----------



## adzeman (22 Nov 2013)

I still have the receipt but I dont think the warranty would be valid as the user guide specifically states, "this product is not suitable for commercial use or heavy duty use on building sites etc." I believe it would give a good account of its self. This is a good machine for a novice to learn on my main criticism is the bits provided are of a small diameter It should have been at least a 25mm bit. What can you do with a 6mm bit other than produce a groove? and the knowledge of poviding plate surface bearing probably not known resulting in a loss of interest.


----------



## john1215 (22 Nov 2013)

Hi,

For what it is worth, I have recently purchased a mini circular saw £59.99 and a multi tool 29.99, both from Aldi. I have used them both, the saw for cutting laminate flooring with a TCT blade and the latter for cutting the bottom of lots of door frames and for making vertical cuts down skirting boards. Both tools are excellent quality and with a 3 year warranty good value in my opinion.
Aldi also sell several accessory sets for the multi-tool for £9.99. You can buy the identical products from B and Q for £44.95, the only difference is that the B and Q set is BOSCH branded. It is a no brainer for me.


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (22 Nov 2013)

I think I can guess what the word was!!


----------



## mseries (22 Nov 2013)

john1215":1xlujr4n said:


> Hi,
> 
> For what it is worth, I have recently purchased a mini circular saw £59.99 and a multi tool 29.99, both from Aldi. I have used them both, the saw for cutting laminate flooring with a TCT blade and the latter for cutting the bottom of lots of door frames and for making vertical cuts down skirting boards. Both tools are excellent quality and with a 3 year warranty good value in my opinion.
> Aldi also sell several accessory sets for the multi-tool for £9.99. You can buy the identical products from B and Q for £44.95, the only difference is that the B and Q set is BOSCH branded. It is a no brainer for me.



I'm going to need a multitool soon to remove some grout but I resisted the temptation to get one from Aldi last week, I walked past and didn't even look to see if they had any left ! Thanks for the micro review,


----------



## No skills (22 Nov 2013)

Is the plunge action smooth?

Does it have an 8mm collet?

Thanks.


----------



## adzeman (22 Nov 2013)

> Is the plunge action smooth?
> 
> Does it have an 8mm collet?



Yes to both questions which is why I want to try them out on some kitchen tops


----------



## toast (22 Nov 2013)

ive been buying a few things from aldi lately, i know they arent top of the range but they are atleast equal to something twice the price in most cases and its pretty cheap to get started.
ive got their circular saw that ive mounted to a table for a table saw and it seems pretty good to me but im not experienced, i would like a proper table saw but itl tide me over.
their router seems ok, no doubt it would be better with decent cutters, the plunge action is pretty smooth although a little stiff but im hoping itl loosen up with use, i will get a better one with a 1/2 collet very soon though.
i think the p clamps theyv had in recently are pretty good and very sturdy although the foot bit does tend to walk a bit while tightening. 
the squares they sell were pretty accurate although a bit flimsy.
the straight edge is straight lol


----------



## Benchwayze (23 Nov 2013)

Lons":3adjvwr1 said:


> I've no use for one having just spashed out 15x that on a Makita kit  to go with my Dewalt and Elu.
> 
> Doesn't all the Aldi stuff have a 3 year warranty which would mean you can't lose? ( It's only 4 pints of beer anyway :lol: )
> 
> Bob



I'm an Elu buff Bob. If I could find a good, used 177e I wouldn't hesitate in buying! Why I sold the one I had I'll never know. Well... I was into 'de-cluttering' at the time. According to Don Aslett's book 'Clutter's Last Stand', as I hadn't used the router for about 12 months, I 'didn't need the clutter'! :roll: 

I suppose I'll have to buy a DeWalt, to replace it, as using the Leigh jig with just one router is a pain! :lol:


----------

